# Erwachsenengilde sucht Verstärkung



## Deutrius (8. Januar 2012)

Betreff: Erwachsenengilde sucht Verstärkung 


Phoenix eine Gilde steht für Kontinuität (Gildenlevel 25),

wir sind keine ex und hopp Gilde, bei uns heißt es nicht heute gegründet morgen vergessen.

Wir sind eine seit über 4 Jahren bestehende Casualgilde mit ca. 65 Accounts , die aus erwachsenen Spielern (Durchschnittsalter ca. 35 Jahre) besteht. Wir haben Familie, Job, Studium oder sogar alles zusammen und deshalb nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen. Unsere Hauptspielzeit ist zwischen ca. 19:00-1:00 Uhr und es sind in dieser Zeit immer genügend Mitglieder Online um gemeinsame INIs gehen zu können. 

Wir sehen uns nicht nur als reine WoW &#8211; InGame - Gilde sondern bieten durch unser sehr gepflegtes Forum auch eine Community für unsere Mitglieder.

Unsere Gilde zeichnet sich durch einen sehr guten Zusammenhalt, eine gute Stimmung und die Gemeinsamkeit aller Spieler vor allem Spaß zu haben und zwar rundum - ingame, im TS und im Forum, aus. Wir sehen dieses Spiel als ein Hobby, aber freuen uns natürlich dennoch oder gerade deswegen an gemeinsamen Erfolgen. 

Wir spielen PvE, PvP und RP: 

Im RP-Bereich machen wir vor allem Events in kleineren Abständen, im PvP-Bereich gehen einige BGs und einige Arena. 

Im PVE laufen wir täglich mehrere Instanzen. Wir haben aktuell 3 Raidtage in der Woche. Die Raid-Tage sind Montag und Mittwoch
Freitags ist unser PVP &#8211; Abend.

Wir wollen uns wieder ein wenig vergrößern und sind zur Zeit für alle Klassen offen.
Wir suchen keine Gildenhopper, OMFG, Heilschlampe, Roflkopter, ich muss um 20 Uhr ins Bett und genauso wenig bieten wir geclearte Raids innerhalb weniger Stunden. Bei uns kann gerne mal alles etwas länger dauern, wir wipen und lachen und machen uns vor allem aus dem gemeinsamen Erlebnis ein Erfolg. Wir möchte allerdings vorweg auch noch darauf hinweisen, dass es bei uns keine ID &#8211; Freigaben für von der Gilde angebotene Raids gib.

Falls wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, freuen wir uns, von Dir zu hören. Ingame, in unserem Forum oder auch per TS. Fragen kannst Du uns natürlich auch gern stellen. 

Vielleicht ja bis bald. Wir freuen uns auf Dich! 


Kontakt 
Gilde: Phoenix 
Homepage: phoenix-hort.de 
Fratkion: Allianz 
Realm: Todeswache 
Gesucht: Zur Zeit sind wir für alle Klasse offen.
Ferner suchen wir auch Leute die an PVP interessiert sind, gerne auch Neueinsteiger im PVP, die auch eine mit ggf. viel Frust verbundener Einstiegsphase für gewertete Schlachtfelder überstehen.


----------



## Deutrius (13. Januar 2012)

push


----------



## Martia (5. Februar 2012)

und schubs


----------



## Martia (20. Februar 2012)

schubs


----------



## Martia (5. März 2012)

push


----------



## Martia (19. März 2012)

und push


----------



## Martia (1. April 2012)

schubs


----------



## Martia (8. April 2012)

push


----------



## Martia (9. Juni 2012)

und schubs


----------



## Dotnettfix (18. Januar 2013)

//push

Die Tore sind wieder offen. 

Wir freuen und auf Euch! :-)


----------



## Nowall (18. Januar 2013)

Hört sich sehr schön an. Nur leider auf dem falschen Server  "Zirkel des Cenarius" das wäre es gewesen. Ich wünsche euch viel erfolg


----------



## Deutrius (19. Januar 2013)

aktualisiert


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Januar 2013)

Warum sollte ein neuer Thread genutzt werden, wenn es sich um dieselbe Gilde auf dem selben Realm handelt?

Bitte diesen Thread hier weiter nutzen.

Danke.


----------



## Deutrius (21. Januar 2013)

Sorry dachte alles neu macht der Mai (Januar).  Hab hier aktualisiert und hiermit ein PUSH. 





Nowall schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr schön an. Nur leider auf dem falschen Server  "Zirkel des Cenarius" das wäre es gewesen. Ich wünsche euch viel erfolg




Du siehst das falsch. Du bist eindeutig auf dem falschen Server, denn uns gibts nur einmal. EXTREM stolz auf Phoenix bin.


----------



## Nowall (21. Januar 2013)

Da könntest du recht haben...aber einmal Zirkel immer Zirkel  Weiter so....solche Gilden sollte es auf jedem Server geben


----------



## Martia (4. Februar 2013)

/schubs

Wir suchen weiterhin


----------



## Dotnettfix (22. Februar 2013)

//schubs wir suchen weiter


----------

